# Need help finding MAF sensor on 89 HB



## Sillycat160 (Nov 5, 2006)

My 89 HB started bucking and sputtering today every time I hit top gear today. As soon as I shifted to the next gear it would be fine until I hit top of the gear again. I have been reading how other model owners who had this problem found it to be the mass airflow sensor. But I can't find anyone mentioning an 89 HB MAF. Does the 89 HB have an MAF? If so, how do I find it, what am I looking for specifically on the 89? I have four different HB repair manuals and none of them mention an MAF in the index. I callled our local Autozone and they don't carry it.
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sillycat160 (Nov 5, 2006)

Ok I found the Air Flow Meter screwed to the side of the throttle body, but I'm not sure what on it "needs to be cleaned". Can someone elaborate?
Also, I noticed the the connector boot that covers the plug that goes into the Air Flow Meter is cracked wide open, and where the wires going into the back of the connector slots there is tiny green powdery corrosion on the back of those connectors. Could that little corrosion on the back of the connector(the inside of the connector appears clean) cause the "bucking and sputtering" problem?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan actually doesn't call it a mass air sensor...rather, it's called a "hot wire modulator." It's essentially the same thing. You can see the thread-like hot wire through a small hole at the top of the throttle body. These weren't as problematic as the other style mass air sensors located by the air box on many models, but I guess it is possible that it could become contaminated with dust or oil, especially if a non-genuine Nissan air filter is used. The hotwire can be sprayed clean with mass air sensor cleaner or electrical contact cleaner, but use care as to not damage the hotwire. If it breaks, your only choice will be to replace it. Many Nissan connectors are packed with a white, dielectric grease to prevent corrosion, so make sure what you are seeing is actually corrosion at the connector and not dried dielectric grease. If it is corrosion, clean the connector with ekectrical contact spray cleaner and dry thoroughly. You can use electrical tape to fix the torn boot. 

I would also check for stored trouble codes. You can get info on how to do this at Troublcodes.net Trouble Codes OBD & OBD2 Trouble Codes and Technical info & Tool Store. By BAT Auto Technical

Also, check for vacuum leaks, especially at the throttle body base and intake gasket and check out your secondary ignition system. It's always best to stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts when servicing the ignition system.


----------



## MyD21 (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been told by my local mechanic that I need a "hotwire modulator" for my 1986.5 D21 4WD. Where can I find one on-line? My local Nissan dealer wants $392.00 for the part. Should I ask my mechanic to try and "clean" it before replacing it?


----------



## MyD21 (Mar 24, 2008)

MyD21 said:


> I've been told by my local mechanic that I need a "hotwire modulator" for my 1986.5 D21 4WD. Where can I find one on-line? My local Nissan dealer wants $392.00 for the part. Should I ask my mechanic to try and "clean" it before replacing it?


Anybody out there?


----------



## LewG (Mar 29, 2008)

*Hot Wire Modulator!*

Slilycat, what did you finally do about your Hot Wire Modulator?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm curious too...I'm having very similar problems to what you're describing. Above 3,000 RPMs i have no power at all and it bucks.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

cjserio said:


> I'm curious too...I'm having very similar problems to what you're describing. Above 3,000 RPMs i have no power at all and it bucks.



do as smj said and check/clean electical connection. I did find a company in florida that will rebuild your old MAF sensor at about 1/4 the cost of dealers price. with the same warranty. good luck


----------



## thegreatdane (May 14, 2010)

i had the same exact problem... I ended up just buying an old beat up 87 d21 hardbody from a friend of a friend for $200... took the entire throttle body off and swapped 'em... running strong... a lot cheaper than $392.. and then I ended up selling the bed to someone for $200... so... and i have spare parts for days... you can find that year model all over craigs list for cheap... thats what id do if i were you... or.. well did... but im not you... errr... :fluffy:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sillycat... did you notice at what rpm the engine would cut out? kinda sounds like its in "fail safe", pull any codes?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Uuummmm...just incase no one has noticed, this thread is 2 years old. IMO, parttime has either fixed his issues, or given up!!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.........


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there you go... taking all the fun out of it


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ahh well...*



SPEEDO said:


> there you go... taking all the fun out of it


 Yeah...I'm a party pooper! LOL


----------

